# Looking for Fleetwood Mac Concert DVD



## punman

Can anyone suggest a Fleetwood Mac DVD that might have most of their greatest hits with decent audio-video?


----------



## tcarcio

Check them out here.....http://www.mymusic.com/search2.asp?curr=0&cboSearch=Artist&txtSearch=Fleetwood+Mac&org=new


----------



## punman

Thanks for the link. Besides access to names of the videos, I would like some personal recommendations as well.


----------



## Sonnie

We have The Dance and thoroughly enjoy watching it all along. It has many of their hits. I have the CD as well and it is one of favorites.


----------

